# Now thats a full belly!!! :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My TATF (tanzanian african tiger fish) is eating prawn and I guess he chose the biggest piece in the stingrays pile of cut up prawn. He's about 6-7" and by the way he's eating I'm guessing hell grow fast  Sorry for the blurry photo i really need to get myself an SLR camera instead of using my phone.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is that the one you got from kinged( x-mas sale)?? cool fish!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

SURE IS!!!! I wanted him for months haha but the wife said no and then BOOOOM boxing week sale haha


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

The fish is carrying a "I didn't do it!" face haha


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

they were selling that for over $300 before boxing day if i remember correctly!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's cute a pic the little chubby belly bump haha I like it!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> The fish is carrying a "I didn't do it!" face haha


Must be taking after it's new owner :bigsmile:

Wife: "Honey, is that the fish that I said 'No, never, not in a million years' too?"

MEDHBSI: "I didn't do it!"


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Your title says tank complete but your adding fish lol. You should know its never complete


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Must be taking after it's new owner :bigsmile:
> 
> Wife: "Honey, is that the fish that I said 'No, never, not in a million years' too?"
> 
> MEDHBSI: "I didn't do it!"


Haha something like that


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the voice of expirience lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

dino said:


> Your title says tank complete but your adding fish lol. You should know its never complete


Yea Dino haha i don't know what i was thinking putting that in there id like to add a school of pink chalices and some clown loaches too


----------

